# forme et/ou couleur du pointeur souris



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

mon écran est (quasi en permanence) projeté (ben oui, dans l'enseignement...); je cherche un moyen qui permet au spectateur (l'élève) de visualiser assez rapidement le pointeur souris sur cette grande surface.
Sur pc il était possible d'activer une "traînée", ou de choisir la taille, la couleur et la forme du pointeur; je ne sais pas (encore) s'il y a un équivalent Mac.

merci


----------



## Paski.pne (16 Juin 2008)

Salut,

Pour la taille :
Préférences Système/Accès universel -> onglet "Souris" -> modifier "Taille du curseur"

Pour la forme et la couleur, faut passer par des outils de tierce partie. Par exemple : Mighty Mouse (10$)


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juin 2008)

il y en a pas mal des plus serieux et complets ( avec zoom loupe - baguettes formes divers )
jusqu'au ludique

de payant à gratuit
le choix est vaste

un assez rigolo et gratuit
startrail
Pawn Software - Startrail


----------



## greggorynque (16 Juin 2008)

ouaip mais je ne sais pas si un seul de ces pgms marche sous léopard ...


----------



## Paski.pne (16 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> ouaip mais je ne sais pas si un seul de ces pgms marche sous léopard ...


P..... ! C'est vrai que Mighty Mouse ne fonctionne pas encore sous Leopard. :rateau:
Cependant, dans sa signature, jm.desbonnez dit posséder un PB G4  sous Tiger, donc je ne désespère pas  

Par contre, un clic sur le lien de pascalformac te donnerait la réponse pour Startrail


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

Super, merci, c'est exactement ce que je cherchais !
StarTrail fonctionne aussi bien sous le tigre que sous le léopard; combiné avec la taille du pointeur (via accès universel, auquel j'avais pas pensé ... ) c'est top.

j'en connais qui ne pourront plus dire qu'ils n'avaient pas vu ...


----------



## latino973 (21 Juin 2010)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Pour la taille :
> Préférences Système/Accès universel -> onglet "Souris" -> modifier "Taille du curseur"
> ...



Je ne trouve pas ce menu "modifier "Taille du curseur" sur mon Mac auriez vous des liens gratuit pour customisé mon curseur ?
Merci !


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juin 2010)

tu n'indiques pas ton matosse ( mac ou souris)  et version OS
or c'est important


----------



## monvilain (21 Août 2010)

Un outil pour 10.6 gratuit ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2010)

Non .


----------



## latino973 (28 Décembre 2010)

Voila mon matos : iMac 21,5 pouces/3.06GHz /Intel Core 2 Duo8GB 1066MHz DDR3 SDRAM /1TB sous SL 10.6.5, désolé je débarque ds le monde de Apple


----------



## wath68 (28 Décembre 2010)

Ce n'est pas possible avec Snow Leopard.


----------



## latino973 (29 Décembre 2010)

Dommage j'attendrai et avec l'arrivé de Lion l'attente seras encore plus longue


----------



## Climaxxx (30 Décembre 2010)

latino973 a dit:


> Dommage j'attendrai et avec l'arrivé de Lion l'attente seras encore plus longue



Puis le curseur il est joli non?  Mieux que celui de windows à mon goût


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2011)

Il n'y a pas une application comme mighty mouse pour snow leopard ? Car je n'aime pas icursor et compagnie qui projette du feu ou je ne sais quoi et qui gene ? J'ai beau cherché, c'est restreint


----------



## wath68 (15 Février 2011)

Nope, toujours rien en vue.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Nope, toujours rien en vue.



Zut ! Merci...Au moins ça m'évitera de chercher pour rien...


----------



## Shlaz (15 Mars 2011)

Salut!
J'ai installé icursor sur mon mac mais j'arrive pas a changé l'animation par défaut qui a été installé.Genre chaque fois que je clique pour changer l'effet un message apparait disant qu'aucune application n'est configuré pour ouvrir le document... Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider???


----------

